# Knit kitchen towel pattern



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I found this in my saved file:
It's called Red Hot Chili pattern


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I think I will try some as Christmas presents.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

nice pattern, thanks for posting. What kind of yarn did you use, cotton?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

This is one of my favorite patterns; I use cotton (Bernat is my usual cotton for this)


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I haven't made these yet, but when I do I will use Knit Picks Dishie


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely pattern. :sm24:


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

I have that pattern too. Will probably knit it for DD at some point.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If you have quite a few different colors of cotton (#4 worsted) You might consider joining at the beginning of the next turn-around the next color you have. STASH BUSTER! :sm24:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for sharing! Similar to that one on FB that is sold as a kit.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I was given about 50 balls of cotton yarn in a variety of colors, but there seems to be 3-4 in each color. Besides dish and face cloths, I was wondering what to do with it. Thank you for this pattern, now I have another great use for this yarn.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. Nothing like knitted in cotton for drying dishes


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I wanted to make birthday gifts for my girlfriends and this fits the bill. I like to give things I know will be used and not just set aside.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## DerbyMom (Sep 24, 2016)

That is really nice. I'm going to try it. Thanks for the pattern


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pattern! I will have do do some. thanks! :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Nice! Thank you.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I like it. Thanks.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you, just what I needed for a few extra gifts to have on hand, housewarming, retirement, moving, welcome.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Helen Quinn (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I know what I will be giving for Christmas presents. At the rate I knit, it probably will be for next Christmas.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Christmas next year gifts.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Helen Quinn said:


> Thank you so much for the pattern. I know what I will be giving for Christmas presents. At the rate I knit, it probably will be for next Christmas.


Me, too!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Many thanks.. xo ws


----------



## 1Marian1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, thanks so very much for the pattern.


----------



## yvonne47 (Jun 11, 2016)

Is that a straight 5 needle or 5mm?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

yvonne47 said:


> Is that a straight 5 needle or 5mm?


The pattern says a size 5 needle not 5mm, you can use a straight or circular needle and just work the pattern back and forth on the rows.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! Great way to use up some of my cotton yarn!


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for pattern


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

You're welcome; it's been sitting in my IBooks file for a year- glad I looked to see what it was before deleting it!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> You're welcome; it's been sitting in my IBooks file for a year- glad I looked to see what it was before deleting it!


So you do that too...I wonder how many of us have stuff in our various devices that we can't remember. It's sometimes helpful to look before hitting that delete, LOL. Would hate to delete a real treasure.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Nice one! Thanks.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! Love to make this for Christmas.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> So you do that too...I wonder how many of us have stuff in our various devices that we can't remember. It's sometimes helpful to look before hitting that delete, LOL. Would hate to delete a real treasure.


I have so much saved- things I'll never make! My IPad was getting so slow I had to get rid of stuff.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Like the texture of this pattern.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks!! This looks like a good one!!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice pattern, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JacqueDooley (Feb 6, 2011)

Great towel pattern. Thanks for sharing. Great color too. Thanks.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you!!! I live in Albany.


----------



## JacqueDooley (Feb 6, 2011)

I like the towel pattern. It's pretty and it's small enough to carry with me in the car. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

That's lovely. Thanks for sharing the pattern with us.

Marge


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

mrskowalski said:


> Thank you for sharing this.


Agree!! Like it - a little different..and the color and workmanship - lovely!!


----------



## pzbeliever (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. I have not been on here for a very long time. Have been making Dish Cloths for a few years, using Sugar & Cream Cotton Yarn. I am getting a little bored making them. So, will have to try the towels, they looks wonderful. They would make great gifts too. 

I do have a question: Is there a tip or some way to gauge how much yarn to use when casting on? I know how much for the dish cloths, since I have made so many, but on other items, I usually estimate too much, & then end up cutting some off, which is a wast of yarn! Would appreciate a clue on how to do it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

pzbeliever said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I have not been on here for a very long time. Have been making Dish Cloths for a few years, using Sugar & Cream Cotton Yarn. I am getting a little bored making them. So, will have to try the towels, they looks wonderful. They would make great gifts too.
> 
> I do have a question: Is there a tip or some way to gauge how much yarn to use when casting on? I know how much for the dish cloths, since I have made so many, but on other items, I usually estimate too much, & then end up cutting some off, which is a waste of yarn! Would appreciate a clue on how to do it.


I prefer either the knit or cable CO depending on if the 1st st is slipped or not. Knit CO doesn't work for 100% of the CO stitches... you'll have to use one cable CO for the absolute last needed CO st if a SL st is recommended in a pattern.
Personal experience. :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## MarilynAnne (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for this wonderful kitchen towel pattern. I can't find any kitchen towels that are thick enough to suit me. So I might even use double skeins.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Can't wait to try one, vicki. Thanks!


----------



## MarilynAnne (Jul 5, 2013)

I am making this pattern now and it really is good one.


----------



## pzbeliever (Dec 21, 2012)

I have that pattern also. Only problem I found was it does not tell how many skeins are needed to do the towel. I am making some Dishcloths for a friend & decided to make her a couple of Dishtowels to match. So, do not have any idea how many skeins to buy. Anyone know how to figure this out? Would appreciate knowing, so I can order the yarn.
I really enjoy this website. Have learned a lot from it. Also appreciate all the help, given so freely.


----------



## mdomingue (Nov 2, 2014)

pzbeliever said:


> I have that pattern also. Only problem I found was it does not tell how many skeins are needed to do the towel. I am making some Dishcloths for a friend & decided to make her a couple of Dishtowels to match. So, do not have any idea how many skeins to buy. Anyone know how to figure this out? Would appreciate knowing, so I can order the yarn.
> I really enjoy this website. Have learned a lot from it. Also appreciate all the help, given so freely.


The image posted by the OP states "3 skeins"


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Made a number of them last year. Great pattern to use.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh I love that towel; thank you.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you ☺


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That's an incredible amount of yarn and work for a dish towel. I'd be afraid to use such an item, as it would get dirty, possibly burned, stained, etc. But it's a nice piece of artwork.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I will make it for a finger tip towel for my bathroom.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

Haha- I have this pattern saved in my files too. I like the nubby texture it's perfect for towels.


----------



## nsmith (Dec 30, 2017)

I want to thank you for the pattern, very pretty will look very nice in white too.


----------

